# Diyma 12



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I got mine from the pre-order and I just got it installed a few weekes ago with only a few days of messing with my install. 

I have it installed in a wedge box I bought from a local shop. It's about .88 cubic feet which leaves me with around a lil bit above .7 after displacement.

First, the built quality of this thing great...a very solid, well built sub. 

I have it hooked up to a Next 2.200 bridged to 500w. I have it running directly from the HU using the limited internal eq for tuning. 

Nguyen, you have created a great speaker! This is one of if not the micest sub that I have heard. (but I have not heard many) With the gains, levels, and lil bit'o eq it just blends very well into the front stage. 

Right now I am crossing it over at 80 hz with a 12db slope. I have tried it @ 120 and 50hz points, but I like 80 right now. I have a more variable crossover on the amp which I will use when I continue tuning. 

As far as the popping noise, I have not heard a thing except sweet sweet bass!

The music I used in the tested ranged from metal, rock, techno and jazz. 

I will definatley hold onto this sub for quite awhile.

Thanks again Mr. Dang!


----------

